# I TOOK $2-$4 OFFERS ALL AFTERNOON



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I didn't work Uber most of the 2nd week of June. They randomly sent me a "guarantee" I've never received one of those before. I misread it initially thought it said guarantee of $1,175 for 135 trips before July 8th. So I just ignored it because I easily pull way more than that. I happened to look at it again on Friday and it's actually $1, 775. So with only 35 trips remaining I started taking CLOSE $2-$4 orders, yeah they still don't tip after although I did have one generous person add on $1 after delivery. They also love to text you, had two today "are you lost?" me "no, I'm driving to your house". Also, had one try to address scam me, completely wrong address across town , "I'll tip you" Me "You didn't bother prior nothing makes me think you would now and even if you did I'm not driving over there", then he started going off about getting ready to go to wedding? I started ignoring him at that point, I called support to cancel that crap and took the food to a sushi place I pick up from all the time for the staff. I still ended up with $100 1pm-5pm as I usually do (I did have a few tipped orders but nothing more than $5) Once I finish the 10 remaining guarantee deliveries tomorrow I'll probably end up with $600 from the guarantee and be glad to be done with that crap.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

This is why you stick to well tipping customers, cheap customers or poorly tipping customers have the highest's expectations and are the ones to most likely complain about small stuff, they are glued to their phones watching every move and turn the driver makes.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

You can always go back later and leave a surprise at their door:


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Incorrect address . Ok ignore text.
Deliver it to the address . Snap a picture for proof. Send a text. I sent a picture of the food and address to uber or dd so on. Move on. You did your job .


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Incorrect address . Ok ignore text.
> Deliver it to the address . Snap a picture for proof. Send a text. I sent a picture of the food and address to uber or dd so on. Move on. You did your job .


I know but everytime I do that without calling and just run the timer they send me a "non delivery notice" and "navigating leave at door" the next day. So I have the customer text me the new address and then call.


----------

